

Inside a Kippo honeypot: how the billgates botnet spreads - adamnemecek
https://quequero.org/2015/01/ssh-kippo-honeypot-4-months-operation-summary/

======
jwcrux
It was mentioned in the article, but the fork of Kippo by Michel Oosterhof
([https://github.com/micheloosterhof/kippo-
mo](https://github.com/micheloosterhof/kippo-mo)) is the way to go, since it
has full SFTP/SCP support.

Otherwise, you'll see quite a few clients try to connect using these methods
and fail immediately.

